# Saying good bye to my sweet girl



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

I adopted my sweet girl Mazzy about 4 years ago (she was about 5 we figured). She was a mess at first. I volunteer at a GSD rescue and she was the one that was such a victim of abuse and neglect I knew she was going to have a hard time finding a good home - so I took her home myself. I won't lie it was tough at first, she hid in the backyard and wouldn't come into the house - I went outside into the bushes where she hid and hand fed her for about the first two months. As time went on ( and lots of treats) were exchanged she came out of her shell and turned into a loving, sweet girl who is the center of my world.

I've noticed of course she was getting more gray, and walking a little slower, but last week she developed a noticeable limp and the vet at the rescue mentioned back/hips so we stared some inflammatory and pain meds. I was bummed, but figured Ok we can deal with this. A couple of nights ago I found a lump on her belly and another visit to the vet -they say cancer and just pain pills until the quality of life sort of deal.

I'm heart broken - perhaps not too surprised - but it's just crappy. I'm trying to balance the happiness of her ( i drive her to her favorite bushes to look for lizards since it to far too walk now days), her favorite treats, and the guilt of is it time to say good bye or will the meds start working better (its only been a few days). This morning she won't eat - maybe the meds upset her belly or.....

i'm hoping this afternoon will be better, but know it may not - my hand keep hovering over the phone to schedule the last good bye call - it really sucks

mike


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Hugs and cuddles for you and Mazzy ❤


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

This always sucks. Such a pretty girl.
You'll know when it's the right time but please don't leave it too late to do the right thing.

Prayers heading up for you and Mazzy.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Heartbreaking. You gave her everything she deserved. Hope you can stay with her at the end.


----------



## GS2020 (Sep 8, 2020)

She is a really beautiful dog. You've given her a good home and a good life and changed her world. She will go knowing she was loved.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

This always the hardest part of owning any pet. You gave her a wonderful life by deciding to adopt her so I’m sure you’ll make the right decision now for her. Hugs.


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

I'm really sorry 
Xoxo


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I’m so sorry. It’s the worst decision we have to make about our dogs. She may have been older than you thought. What a beautiful girl.


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

thanks all I really appreciate the kind words - I'm going to spoil her the next day or two, marrow bones, ice cream and a nice steak or two, hopefully some improvement will occur....

I made the call to lay the ground work down for the home euthanasia depending on the next day or two - only time I ever cried in my life outside of my father passing -


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

mikegray660 said:


> thanks all I really appreciate the kind words - I'm going to spoil her the next day or two, marrow bones, ice cream and a nice steak or two, hopefully some improvement will occur....
> 
> I made the call to lay the ground work down for the home euthanasia depending on the next day or two - only time I ever cried in my life outside of my father passing -


It's an honorable thing to do. Tough, but the right thing. Trust your gut.

I'm sorry for your situation. She sounds like a wonderful girl that landed in the absolute best of situations.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Im sorry you have come to this juncture. It is so very hard.


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

I just said good bye to my sweet girl, spent a week spoiling her with Ice cream, steaks, etc - the pain meds worked here and there for a few hours, but she was always kind of miserable outside of those precious moments so I made the call

so heartbroken - she was the sweetest dog I've ever had, I was with her at the last moment crying and telling her how much i loved her - I feel terrible about the whole event

Mazzy - I hope your pain free and chasing lizards in the bright sunshine somewhere - daddy misses you with all his heart


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I know the feeling of heartbreak when you lose a good dog. Heal well


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

mikegray660 said:


> I just said good bye to my sweet girl, spent a week spoiling her with Ice cream, steaks, etc - the pain meds worked here and there for a few hours, but she was always kind of miserable outside of those precious moments so I made the call
> 
> so heartbroken - she was the sweetest dog I've ever had, I was with her at the last moment crying and telling her how much i loved her - I feel terrible about the whole event
> 
> Mazzy - I hope your pain free and chasing lizards in the bright sunshine somewhere - daddy misses you with all his heart


So sorry for your loss, Mike!


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

So sorry for your loss, feel your pain!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I’m so sorry. Run free sweet girl.


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Mike.

Know that you are around good, solid company. We’ve all been there and yes, it’s very very difficult,

Best of luck to you and well done w her. Head up!


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

I am so sorry. I cannot imagine how you feel.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Most of us have been there and done that several times over .... because they are so worth it.
Keep the memories, look to the future.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

My deepest sympathy, I'm so very sorry, and know how it feels.


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

thank you all for the kind words - devastated - but I know at some point the pain of her loss will be outshined by the love we had for each other


----------

